# Pokemon Haven



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

This story takes place in Pokemon Haven. A floating temple in another dimension. Pokmeon Haven is the resting place for all legendary(Pure) pokemon. The gateway to the pokemon world lies in pokemon haven, The Glass gateway. The Pokemon Arceus is the ultimit ruler over this land.

In the outer areas of Pokemon Haven lie the forbitten Sinister Stairs. At the very bottem of the Sinister Stairs is a completely different land, Pokemon Paradox, the dwelling of all legendary(Evil) Pokemon. Pokemon Paradox is temple floating on pure dark matter. The gateway to the spiritworld, The Goast Gateway. The pokemon Darkrai Rules over this land.

In other words you get to controle what the legendary pokemon do in there secret worlds

Here are pokemon the that live in Pokemon Haven:
Arcticuno, Zapdos( Taken By Blaziking 175), Moltres, Mew, Raikuo, Entei, Suicune, Ho-oh(Taken by Bakuphoon), Celebi, Kyogre(Taken By Me), Groudon(Taken By Me), Rayquaza(Taken By Time Psyduck),  Latios(Taken By Hoeruo, Latias(Taken By Bakuphoon), Uxie, Mespirit(Taken by Shadow_Lugia), Azelf, Dialga(Taken By Shadow_Lugia), Palkia(Taken By Shadowstar), Cresselia (Taken by Dunra), Phione, Manaphy, Shaymin, Arceus(Taken By Me)

Here are Pokemon who Live in pokemon paradox:
Mewtwo, Lugia, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Deoxys, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina(Taken By Bakuphoon), Darkrai

Rules:
Ok swearing is allowed just don't let it get out of hand
You can only be legendary pokemon
No character controling
Have Fun!

Legendary Pokemon Sign up sheet:

Pokemon:
Nickname(Optional):
Age:
Personality:
Job(Optional):


Mine:

Pokemon:Arceus
Age: Infinity
Personality: Very Serius and emotionless. He will sometimes give out wise advise to those who seek it
Job: Ruler over Pokemon Haven

Pokemon:Groudon
Nickname: Sand
Age: As old as the Continents
Personality: Quiet, Aggresive.
Job: Creating and waching over the continents

Pokemon: Kyogre
Nickname:Bubble
Age:As old as the sea
Personality: Talkative, Graceful
Job: Controling the tides

By the way peoples you can control up to three characters


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokemon: Giratina
Nickname(Optional): Dimen
Age: Was born in the beginning.
Personality: Does not talk much. Likes to be alone. Therefore it is difficult to say which kind of personality he has.
Job(Optional): "Ruler of dimensional travels" W00t?

Pokemon: Shiny Ho-oh
Nickname(Optional): Rainbow
Age: Infinite
Personality: Quiet. Helpful to others and happy most of the time.
Job(Optional): Ruled/Guardian of Fire.

Pokemon: Latias
Nickname(Optional): Ias
Age: Infinite
Personality: Playful and social. Loves her big brother, Ios.
Job(Optional): Guard of Arceus.



Dimen can change to his Origin form whenever he wants to.

And I suggest you put Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza, Dialga and Palkia in the pokèmon paradox section.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

DD8< You put Lugia as evil *beats Yanmega over the head with a stick until he's dead*

Pokemon: The Random Sprite Generator wishes for me to be Dialga, so Dialga it is.
Nickname: Diazeit
Age: Infinite
Personality: Diazeit is very thoughtful, and enjoys making up theories.
Job: Ruler of time


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes I put lugia as evil >:D
Accepted


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokemon:Palkia
Nickname(Optional):Pearl
Age:20?
Personality:Playful but serious when she needs to be.(Yes, I see Palkia as a girl!)
Job(Optional):Reteraunt cook.(yum, Peca berry pie!)


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> Pokemon: Giratina
> Nickname(Optional): Dimen
> Age: Was born in the beginning.
> Personality: Does not talk much. Likes to be alone. Therefore it is difficult to say which kind of personality he has.
> ...


Sorry Shadowstar :[ And Yanmega, I changed my name on Palkia.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 11, 2008)

I want rayquaza in the good section.

Pokemon: Rayquaza
Age: As old as the earth (literally)
Personality: Serious and a loner, he spend large amounts of time in the pokemon world.
Job(Optional): Ruler of the skys and gaurd of the Glass Gateway


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sorry shadow star but palkia has already been selected.

Kay

Time Psyduck accepted


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

>.> YOPU EDITED NO FAIR!*leaves*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

We can have two characters? :DD

Pokemon: Mesprit
Nickname: Gefuhl
Age: A few days younger than infinite
Personality: Playful and emotional
Job: Controller of emotions and mood


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

NOOO! Come back Shadowstar T_T can't you be another legend?

And, shadow_lugia, we can actually have three :D


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

You know what I'm making two more people :)


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

You edited though. I'm not coming back!*leaves RPG forum*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokemon: Lugia
Nickname: Zustand
Age: 10 billion years
Personality: Changes like the tides
Job: Second in Command of the Seas to Kyogre


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't get so upset Shadowstar, he probobly just diddn't see your post


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and accepted shadow_lugia


----------



## Hoeruo (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokemon: Latios
Nickname(Optional): Ios
Age: Infinite
Personality: Protects his little sister, Ias (My sister will control Ias(Latias) So reserve it for her.). Protective of his friends.
Job(Optional): Guard of Arceus.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

Accepted hoeruo and yes I will reserve latias

Wait, How can lugia be second in command to kyogre if lugia lives in the paradox?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

It just is that way. Kyogre created the seas, first in command, and before Lugia was wrongly judged as bad, Kyogre made her second in command and guardian of the seas.


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokemon: Latias
Nickname(Optional): Ias
Age: Infinite
Personality: Playful and social. Loves her big brother, Ios.
Job(Optional): Guard of Arceus.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahh ok that makes sense

Accepted Bakuphoon

Ok once we get someone to play Darkrai We can start!


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

I have proof I got Palkia first! Before Bakuphoon edited to put Ias in the post, the edit time was 3:17! I posted ten munites earlier an 3:07! Could you not see that, Yanmega?


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeeze I'm sorry, one mistake! You don't need to freak out about it!


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Fine <.< You can be Palkia. I'll choose another one...


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

=D

Pokemon:Palkia
Nickname(Optional):Pearl
Age:20?
Personality:Playful but serious when she needs to be.(Yes, I see Palkia as a girl!)
Job(Optional):Reteraunt cook.(yum, Peca berry pie!)


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Pokemon: Shiny Ho-oh
Nickname(Optional): Rainbow
Age: Infinite
Personality: Quiet. Helpful to others and happy most of the time.
Job(Optional): Ruler/Guardian of Fire.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 12, 2008)

Pokemon: Zapdos
Age: 824
Personality: Zapdos is very odd. His personality varies depending on his mood. He tends to be quite curious.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 12, 2008)

Pokemon: Cresselia
Nickname(Optional): Destiny
Age: A few years younger than the world
Personality: Usually very calm, shy and quiet. She tends to go crazy whenever seen by a human, though, thinking she will be caught. Once this caused her to fly all over Sinnoh, and that wasn't pretty at all...
Job(Optional): Controlling night and day


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

((:/ I always thought of Darkrai and Cresselia controlling the phases of the Moon. Near and at the Full Moon, Cresselia was stronger, near and at the New Moon, Darkrai was stronger, and at the First and Last Quarters, they were equal, but oh well))

((Heh. I just noticed that you misspelt it as Mespirit, which was coincidently how I thought it was too))


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 12, 2008)

Well since she controles the night that could mean that cresselia controles the moon phases at night... or whatever
Accepted, both of you


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Pokemon:Mewtwo
Nickname(Optional):Phsyco
Age:38
Personality:He well... He's cold. He dosen't really like anyone, but he makes evil clones of other Pokemon a lot! He hates everyone. Especially Mew.
Job(Optional):Cloner of all things!>8D

Pokemon:Articuno
Nickname(Optional):Blizzard
Age:568
Personality:He actually warms up to others pretty fast. He cares for others, and oly wishes that the Pokemon in the Paradox were pure, then they could all be happy! He really just wants peace, because he had learned his lesson in Pokemon 2000.
Job(Optional):Manages the Earths natural A.C.!


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 12, 2008)

Pokemon: Darkrai
Nickname: Shadow
Age: 500
Personality: Shadow hates nearly everyone. No one is his friend. He doesn't like anything.
Job: Ruler of Pokemon Paradox

Pokemon: Suicune
Nickname: Wave
Age: 42
Personality: Wave is obsessed with keeping all water pure. She also loves making friends, and once you get past her obsession, she is very easy to make friends with.
Job: Keeps the water clean.

Pokemon: Entei
Nickname: Flare
Age: 50
Personality: He is very stubborn, but is still pretty nice. He will protect is friends with his life.
Job: To make sure the volcanoes don't erupt.

You should put gender in the form.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 13, 2008)

((Well most legendary pokemon don't have a gender, oh by the way, I thought every time Entei roars a volcano eruptes))
((Accepted, ok we can start!))


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 13, 2008)

((Oh, yeah, I knew that...))


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 13, 2008)

Rayquaza cruised at high speeds in the upper atmosphere. Up here he felt relaxed and peacful, and it made a change from sitting by the glass gateway constantly.

_Better be going back though._

He turned and dived towards an island, separated from any others by large expanses of sea, where a large set of glass gates stood. They were made of glass and glistened in the sunlight. They were closed, but above them, in letters formed fron the glass, wore the words 'The world'. Oddly, however, they were written backwards, and for some reason couldn't be seen from the far side. He landed in front of them and curled up.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 13, 2008)

Diazeit was sitting in Pokemon Haven, thinking about intergalactic space and how empty the emptiness of it actually was, while Gefuhl was doing flips behind her back, secretly feeding her thoughtfulness, giggling silently.

Meanwhile, Zustand was in the Pokemon Paradox, in a foul mood, thinking up plots to overthrow Bubble and yank the seas entirely into her own control.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 13, 2008)

Wave was running around Pokemon Haven, looking for water to purify. Flare ran in front of Wave, knocking her down. "Slow down, will ya? All the water is OK." Wave pulled a disbelieving face, got up, and continued running around for water. Flare sighed.

Shadow was in Pokemon Paradox, telling his servants what to to and what to get for him, as well as thinking of plots to overthrow Infinity and finally be the ultimate ruler of everything!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 13, 2008)

Blizzard flew near the ground, and over water. He sped up, and stuck his talons in the water, creating a line behind him. He lifed his talons out of the water. It was a little warm. He flew upward, and felt the wind ruffling his feathers. "This feels _too_ good!" He flew farther up and felt a chill with the rise of altitude. 

Phsyco levitated, feeling bored. He flew upward, and found no enjoyment. He decided to take a walk. He needed it. He hadn't walked for a while. "I hate it here." He said to himself.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 13, 2008)

((o.o Fluffy, methinks you meant Arceus (no nickname), since _I'm_ the one plotting against Bubble))


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 13, 2008)

((...I knew that... *edits*))


----------



## Dinru (Jul 14, 2008)

Destiny flew into the sky, the time coming again that the moon must set. Slowly, and carefully, she hid it under the horizon. The force of this action apparently pushed the sun up from wherever it was hiding at night, for it rose. _Time to go home_, she though with an inward sigh.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 14, 2008)

As bubble awoke from a deep sleep he started to Arceus's chamber. As Bubble walked to a large pedastill with Arceus standing on it "May I pass through the Glass Gates?" questioned Bubble

"What is your purpose?" Arceus asked

"To create the tides" Replied the Kyogre

"You may enter" As Arceus said this a large shimmering glass gate opened behind Arceus. "Thank you Arceus" Bubble said disapereing into a bright light behind the gates. As Bubble looked around the world came into view. The large glass gates shut closed. Bubble looked around a small island the glass gates led him to and saw Rayquaza. "Hello Rayquaza!" Said Bubble before diving in the sea "I havn't seen you since the insedent in Hoenn!"


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 14, 2008)

"Welcome into this world ag..oh whats the point, it's already too late," muttered Rayquaza as Bubble dived into the water

Rayquaza looked into the skies. The sun was still shining, although it was beginning to sink downwards towards the horizon.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

Zustand sensed that infernal Kyogre diving into the water and creating the tides. She took immediate action and seized the best control she could, keeping the water still, hoping that Bubble would try to take control so hard that his power would break.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 14, 2008)

As bubble dove gracefully into the sea he found a small cave that he could fit into. "Perfect!" He said. Bubble started making movments, as if he was dancing. All of a sudden he felt a resistence. bubble struggled and struggled. He felt his power weakening. He suddenly gave an earth shattering as as his eyes lit up to a bright red. Then he created a huge titlewave that may have easily swallowed up the small island that the Glass Gates where on in hope that would stop whoever was doing this


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 14, 2008)

Rayquaza saw the tidal wave approaching, and immediatly errected a wall of light around himself and the gate. The water crashed around and over the protective bubble.

_What just happened?_


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

Zustand too felt herself weakening, but she felt the tidal wave and pulled harder. She was stubborn.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 14, 2008)

"Grawr!!!" Roared Bubble as he felt a wave. Suddenly all the water in the ocean lifted out of the water and crashed onto the wet ground with a mighly roar of it's own

_Meanwhile, in Pokemon Haven_

"Arggg!!! as Sand saw Kyogre lift up the water and reaveil the land below through the Glass Mirror ((Forgot to mention that)). "Step aside Arcey!" Said sand angrily to Arceus

"Now now, controle yourself" Said Arceus opening the gates

"Yeah, yeah, what ever!" Said Sand stepping through the Glass Gates. "Well, well, well! look who's here!" said The Groudon to Rayquaza while calling out a few seconds later "Ick!!! It's soaking wet here!!! What did that Kyogre do this time!!!"


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 14, 2008)

"I can't tell what's happening, but I have a feeling something's not right. I've not seen Bubble do that since...well, it would be before you two went to sleep."

He stared intently at the Groudon.

"Please don't start anything this time. Clearing up after you two is getting old."


----------



## Nope (Jul 14, 2008)

"Groaaaaaaa!!" Dimen roared as he flew through his dimensional hole and landed in the Paradox world. He was in his Origin form then, but he soon changed to his normal form.
---
Ias woke up her brother, Ios, and soared towards the glass gate. "Are you coming big brother?!" She yelled happily while flying backwards. She crashed into the god of all pokèmon, Arceus. "Oops. Sorry Infinity. I didn't mean to do that." She got up and bowed to the mighty pokèmon. "Can you let me and Ios out through the gates? I want to play in the human world for a bit." She hoped he would say yes.
---
Rainbow woke up from a deep slumber. She stretched herself, and soared up in the sky.
The shiny Ho-oh flew to the Glass gate to meet Ias and Infinity. "Greetings Infinity." She bowed, then turned to Ias. "Hi Ias! Going to the human world now?" She said happily.
---
Ias saw Rainbow approach them. "Mornin' Rainbow!" She said happily. "Yes, Ios is going to come too! Do you wanna come?" She asked.
---
"With pleasure!" Rainbow nodded to Ias.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 14, 2008)

Arceus let a small smile overcome him and he chuckled a bit, as he did the Haven shook "Yes thats quite alright."Arceus said as he stopped laughing"What is your purpose?"

_Meanwhile, at the human world_

"That was quite a slumber" Said sand laughing. Sand snapped into reality and realised whats going on. "Some one should teach Zustand a lesson. She is tring to deplete Bubble's power... Again." Said Sand angrily "Looks like this time bubble's gone off the *deep*  end!" said Sand unaware of the situation


----------



## Nope (Jul 14, 2008)

Ias turned to the Arceus and smiled. "My brother and I just want to play and show off to the humans!"
---
"My purpose is to be with them." Rainbow said, smiling to Infinity.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 14, 2008)

"Hmm. I sense a disturbance near the other side of the Glass Gate, go see what is going on there and report back to me and I'll let you have your fun." said Arceus opening the Glass Gates


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 14, 2008)

Blizzard soared higher and higher, getting colder and colder. Eventually, he was hving a hard time breathing. So he descended a little, enjoying the chill that the clouds provided. "Hmmm... I need to visit Snowpoint City for little bit." He flew to the glass gates, as fast as he possibly could. "Why, good morning Arceus! I'd just like to visit Snowpoint for a while. Give 'em a good snow day!"
---
Phsyco cloned everything he could. On his last visit to Earth, he had collected DNA from several Pokemon. He cloned and cloned, when he had an idea. He could clone himself. He simply a clone of Mew, but if he cloned himself... Yes. But... He hadn't turned out like Mew, so his clone might not be like him. Who knew? There was only one way to find out...


----------



## Dinru (Jul 14, 2008)

Flying towards the Glass Gate, Destiny noticed something peculiar. Upon closer inspection, she realized it was a brewing fight between several other legendaries. _Arceus needs to know about this! _she thought. And so she flew back to the Haven, ready to report what she found.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 14, 2008)

((By the way peoples Arceus's nickname isn't Infinity, in fact he dosn't have a nickname. look more carfully guys Xb )) 

"Yes Blizzerd you may go in with Ios and Ias" Said Arceus


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 14, 2008)

((Edited.))
"Alright!" He flew out and went as fast as possible to Snowpoint. But... didn't Arceus say something about going with Ias and Ios? He turned around, and flew back. Eventually, He saw Ias and Ios. He did a barrel roll while aproaching them "Why, hello there! Arceus said something about me having to go with you two. What'cha doin, anyway?"
---
((Nothing for Phsyco. He's busy cloning.))


----------



## Nope (Jul 14, 2008)

((Oh, eh. Sorry DX But I'll just call him Inifinty cuz' it sounds cool :D))

Ias replied. "We thought of going to the human world and joke around with the humans!"

((Hoeruo gave me permission to control his char right now. He's gone visiting his friend.))

Ios woke up and followed his sister, Ias, to the glass gate. "Exactly." He said to Blizzard, yawning.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 14, 2008)

"Well, I was going to Snowpoint City. I've gotta keep it cold there." He fired an Ice Beam at the ground, and landed on the ice. _I love the cold._


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 18, 2008)

_"Oh joy, more wars,"_ reflected Rayquaza.

_Hopefully someone will come or go through the gate soon so I can get a message to Arceus._

((I'll be away for a weak without computer access))


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 20, 2008)

(So sorry I haven't posted!)
Pearl was taking a nap when she heard the others talking, she whent over to them saying "Hello!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

Pokemon:Mew
Nickname(Optional):Dreams
Age:5
Personality:Light and bouncy,playful,doesn't like to fight.
Job(Optional):

Pokemon:Mewtwo
Nickname(Optional):Masquerade
Age:11
Personality:Excact opposite of Mew,Rarely shows his soft side,Fights even if he doesn't have to
Job(Optional):

That is,if I can control one in Haven and one in Paradox!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 22, 2008)

:/ I control two in haven and one in paradox.


----------



## Yanmega (Jul 23, 2008)

((Accepted but I think this thread is dying))


----------

